# Toy Storage unit



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

My daughter is expecting son #2 in a few weeks, and wanted me to build her a Storage unit for all the tous from son #1. She saw a picture of what she wanted and asked if I could make one that looked like it but stained to dark to match her other stuff. So I thought I'd share what I came up with. The first picture is the one she wanted to to match.










This is what she got.



















She said she liked it, so that's all that matters.

Thanks for looking
Randy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job randy. Great way to keep toys organized. Hopefully they'll stay like that. Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Edit: lol


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice job! I know she's proud of it!


----------

